# Yellow River 6-30



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Went out this evening around 5 from Browns fish camp. Spoke to another guy pulling his boat out and he said he'd caught probably 30 on a senko! So I thought I may stand a chance...nope. I wanted to check out Cat Island Lake. Sure looks fishy but I guess my thinking is all wrong. I threw a spinner bait, a plastic crawdad and a crankbait, no action anywhere. Saw two aligators and got to wait out the afternoon deluge. 5 trips, zero bass.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Throw a red shad rubber worm the next 5 times you go...if you still don't catch any bass you might want to stick with the salty water LOL. Keep trying man. You'll get some.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a pack or two of zoom finesse worms, the red shad or watermelon work well, use a good offset 1/0 or 2/0 wormhook, I like gamakatzu(sp), rig it weedless and toss it around weeds and structure with 6 to 10 lb line. Vary your retrieve but try slow to start off, twitch, wait 10 seconds, twitch twitch, wait 15 seconds, twitch, wait 5 seconds. Figure out what the fish want. When you twitch the bait you want to have just a little slack in the line so that it come tight about halfway through the twitch, this gives it the best action. Watch your line closley, if it jumps or moves to the side, set the hook. You will catch fish doing this. Keep us posted.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've probaly got more Yellow River experience than anyone for bass fishing at least, so here is what I HIGHLY recommend. Go to Walmart and get yourself some 12 lb Viscious Flurocarbon line. Get a bag of black trick worms made by Zoom. Get some 3/16 bullet weights, but make sure they are black. Hence the pattern here...black weight with black worm...all natural looking. Put that setup on your 12 lb fluro line, fluro will increase the sensitivity in your line and you will be able to feel all your bites, even the slack line bites when the current has your bait flying down the river. Make sure your line is in contact with the bottom...most of the bites will come after it hits something on the bottom. Most the bass you catch will be in the main river. Fish the main river from May-November. One other method is a white horny toad for topwater around all the lillipads. Fish that with a 3/0 gamagatsu hook on top of the water, you can even let it sink down in between the pads. Once it gets around 8 am, it's tough to fish pads and then you pick up your worm. Good luck.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

auguy7777 said:


> I've probaly got more Yellow River experience than anyone for bass fishing at least, so here is what I HIGHLY recommend. Go to Walmart and get yourself some 12 lb Viscious Flurocarbon line. Get a bag of black trick worms made by Zoom. Get some 3/16 bullet weights, but make sure they are black. Hence the pattern here...black weight with black worm...all natural looking. Put that setup on your 12 lb fluro line, fluro will increase the sensitivity in your line and you will be able to feel all your bites, even the slack line bites when the current has your bait flying down the river. Make sure your line is in contact with the bottom...most of the bites will come after it hits something on the bottom. Most the bass you catch will be in the main river. Fish the main river from May-November. One other method is a white horny toad for topwater around all the lillipads. Fish that with a 3/0 gamagatsu hook on top of the water, you can even let it sink down in between the pads. Once it gets around 8 am, it's tough to fish pads and then you pick up your worm. Good luck.


All sounds correct except for your first line.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> I've probaly got more Yellow River experience than anyone for bass fishing at least, so here is what I HIGHLY recommend. Go to Walmart and get yourself some 12 lb Viscious Flurocarbon line. Get a bag of black trick worms made by Zoom. Get some 3/16 bullet weights, but make sure they are black. Hence the pattern here...black weight with black worm...all natural looking. Put that setup on your 12 lb fluro line, fluro will increase the sensitivity in your line and you will be able to feel all your bites, even the slack line bites when the current has your bait flying down the river. Make sure your line is in contact with the bottom...most of the bites will come after it hits something on the bottom. Most the bass you catch will be in the main river. Fish the main river from May-November. One other method is a white horny toad for topwater around all the lillipads. Fish that with a 3/0 gamagatsu hook on top of the water, you can even let it sink down in between the pads. Once it gets around 8 am, it's tough to fish pads and then you pick up your worm. Good luck.



Good advice. 

NJD


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

dont feel bad man ive been doing pretty much the same thing only on escambia. out of 5 trips only had one day where i caught bass. have picked up 2 slot reds though. all fish caught on a green and white spinnerbait or a bandit crankbait.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> I've probaly got more Yellow River experience than anyone for bass fishing at least,


Auguy, I read your reports and not trying to bash you too much and no harm intended, BUT....

some of us ole boys have been fishing yellow river since the 70's...and it's not uncommon to catch bass over 10 lbs. out of there.
I know of several who have done so...my biggest out of yel. is just over 6lbs. caught on a yellow sally.

I personally throw 3 lures on Yel. river;
blk/silver floating rapala, spinner bait and a tx. rigged worm of local color choice.

ICANFISH, keep at it...you're doing the right stuff.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Daggone, that's why I don't like giving advice out on here lol. I was just going off actual reports posted on here. As a lot of folks can see, I post a ton of bass reports from yellow, I just thought I would share. When I go fish, I try and give a report to help others out....you mentioned a spinnerbait, but there are millions of spinnerbaits and a worm of local color choice...how does he know what color that is? I was being pretty specific in trying to get him to focus on one thing and get that down to help him out. I hope you at least sent him a PM so he's not wondering what to buy next


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

auguy7777 said:


> Daggone, that's why I don't like giving advice out on here lol. I was just going off actual reports posted on here. As a lot of folks can see, I post a ton of bass reports from yellow, I just thought I would share. When I go fish, I try and give a report to help others out....


Thanks for the tips. I always enjoy your reports, you seem to have it figured out on Yellow.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> Daggone, that's why I don't like giving advice out on here lol. I was just going off actual reports posted on here. As a lot of folks can see, I post a ton of bass reports from yellow, I just thought I would share. When I go fish, I try and give a report to help others out....you mentioned a spinnerbait, but there are millions of spinnerbaits and a worm of local color choice...how does he know what color that is? I was being pretty specific in trying to get him to focus on one thing and get that down to help him out. I hope you at least sent him a PM so he's not wondering what to buy next


Your EXACT quote was: "I've probably got more Yellow River experience than anyone for bass fishing at least".

I didn't say anything about your advice, AUGUY, I simply stated YOU do not have the most bass fishing experience on Yel. River, sorry you took that the wrong way...but in my honest opinion If you want to catch large bass on yel. river...you're too far south. What works for you may or may nor work for anyone else.

As for the spinner bait...white or yellow, worm color is basic in every lake/river around here and always has been. Black, blue, red and metal flaked colors always work in any of our waters.

In my opinion...when you're S. of Hwy 87 bridge fishing yellow river, a bass is NOT the big dog in the water and will probably be eaten before it gets very big, you have bull sharks, stripers over 45#, gar longer than 6ft., bowfins that can swallow a 2 lb. bass easily, large catfish, reds, gators, etc. get the idea.

Move further N., if you are looking for larger bass. Not saying your advice or location won't work for you, obviously it does...I've seen your reports.

But...again local history and living here for 6 generations has it's advantages....we've all done it before as boys growing up w/our daddies.

So, I'm not saying your advice or lure choice isn't appreciated, but to make a claim like you did....well, you are NOT the best authority on bass fishing ion Yel. River, sorry.

The real issue how can beginning river fishermen catch bass on Yel. or Black water for that matter...and for that you gave good advice.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

auguy7777 said:


> Daggone, that's why I don't like giving advice out on here lol. I was just going off actual reports posted on here. As a lot of folks can see, I post a ton of bass reports from yellow, I just thought I would share. When I go fish, I try and give a report to help others out....you mentioned a spinnerbait, but there are millions of spinnerbaits and a worm of local color choice...how does he know what color that is? I was being pretty specific in trying to get him to focus on one thing and get that down to help him out. I hope you at least sent him a PM so he's not wondering what to buy next


Keep posting! Don’t take it personal as we all stated it was good advice it just that there are a few that grew up on Yellow River and know this river and others in the area like the back of our hand. We all have our favorite baits, I like to pitch a 1/2 Black and Blue Jig till around April and then switch to straight grape (Zoom trick worm) Texas rigged. Build my own crank baits and stick baits but my favorite is a Crawfish Orange belly 200 Bandit. And for spinner bait I will throw a 1/8 oz Stanley in a baitfish color and I am the guy you will see floating backwards downstream hope to see you there when the river gets right again


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

So here is my complaint, I guess. This thread was created on the 30th of June and I waited until the 4th to chime in. When I chimed in, I posted I "probaly", which is an extremely generic term to use. But, I, without a shadow of a doubt, have the most Yellow River bass reports on the forum. No one else is even close. Sorry Barefoot, but I couldn't find a single post where you generated a bass report from Yellow River. I did find a couple of topics where you caught some big bass, but wouldn't tell anybody your super secret spot. But, on the other hand, you gotta be close to the top poster for Blackwater and I appreciate those topics, but if you have so much wisdom on Yellow, why no reports? Oh and I'm sorry you took "probaly" the wrong way


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> Sorry Barefoot, but I couldn't find a single post where you generated a bass report from Yellow River. I did find a couple of topics where you caught some big bass, but wouldn't tell anybody your super secret spot. But, on the other hand, you gotta be close to the top poster for Blackwater and I appreciate those topics, but if you have so much wisdom on Yellow, why no reports?


ok, silly statement but here goes...

JUST because someone doesn't post doesn't mean they aren't catching...:whistling:

Auguy, I don't fish freshwater much, I don't enjoy the boats flying around like they do acting like KVD...blast in...screw things up....blast out.. I DON'T purposely fish for bass except in the late winter, ALWAYS catch n release and always just for the big girls.

I don't fish yellow or black water for FRESHWATER species...I target speckled trout almost exclusively...I'm chasing a trophy...never caught a 30" yet...so all my time is spent in the salt.

And NO, I will not tell people where I catch these big bass...neither does Kevin the King and so many others who catch large bass from local waters....sorry. If we did...there would be boat after boat of want-to-be bass pros blowing thru the areas, screwing up the fishery, trying to get into places they can't, catching & keeping these big bass or worse killing them cause they don't know what they're doing...etc.

In the meanwhile, keep posting members enjoy reading your reports. :thumbup:


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

A coworker bass fishes on a regular basis around the area and swears by the trick worm as others have mentioned.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

no arguing in my thread! it was to showcase my LACK of ability to catch bass lol:thumbup:


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Fishing will be good after all of this high water. The longer it stays flooded the better!! Yall should all be able to catch em good as me then.....


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

gastonfish said:


> Fishing will be good after all of this high water. The longer it stays flooded the better!! Yall should all be able to catch em good as me then.....


You da man!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

sure said:


> no arguing in my thread! it was to showcase my LACK of ability to catch bass lol:thumbup:


You're correct...my apologies.
Fish on!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of yall should be able to catch some monsters even with the river up...all this talk,lets see how good yall really are.LOL


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Drifterfisher, I put my high water angling skills to the test this past Saturday and got a small limit at Blackwater and got 2nd. Caught 2 bass on a zoom fluke fishing flooded grass, 1 on a floating trick worm, and 2 fishing timber that was in the main river about 15-20 ft deep on beaver baits. But... this wannabe bass pro apologizes for being the sterotypical KVD type as you may see. I have alot invested into my bass fishing adventures and time is everything. Time, time, time. I've won a tourney at Blackwater, have placed in the United Way, and just placed 2nd this past Saturday at Blackwater. Sorry for screwing the fisheries up I guess. Me catching my 5 little 13 inch bass, weighing them in, and then releasing them, watching them swim away ALIVE really screws it up I guess. Most of your local guys around here fishing small club tourneys, IMO, do an excellent job of keeping the fishies alive. I, personally, have never weighed in a dead fish or swamped another boat in a bend of a river. I think it's unfair to label so many anglers that way in a negative stereotype.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

auguy7777 said:


> Drifterfisher, I put my high water angling skills to the test this past Saturday and got a small limit at Blackwater and got 2nd. Caught 2 bass on a zoom fluke fishing flooded grass, 1 on a floating trick worm, and 2 fishing timber that was in the main river about 15-20 ft deep on beaver baits. But... this wannabe bass pro apologizes for being the sterotypical KVD type as you may see. I have alot invested into my bass fishing adventures and time is everything. Time, time, time. I've won a tourney at Blackwater, have placed in the United Way, and just placed 2nd this past Saturday at Blackwater. Sorry for screwing the fisheries up I guess. Me catching my 5 little 13 inch bass, weighing them in, and then releasing them, watching them swim away ALIVE really screws it up I guess. Most of your local guys around here fishing small club tourneys, IMO, do an excellent job of keeping the fishies alive. I, personally, have never weighed in a dead fish or swamped another boat in a bend of a river. I think it's unfair to label so many anglers that way in a negative stereotype.


Great job! Hope you 'think I was putting you down. From your posts I know you are a very good bass angler. I don't think KVD would have anything you or a few others from this area. What Tournament was you fishing??


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

brackish water bass are highly adapted for our rivers. There have been reports of the stocking of pure Floridas in our rivers and they did not survive because they could not survive the salt content. The bass is an amazingly adaptable creature and I'm sure that since it is not the apex predator "anywhere" in the river, it backs into cover where it makes itself less of a target to larger predator species. That said, I've caught 6, 7 and 8 pounders on the lower ends of Yellow, Escambia, Blackwater, and the East River in Navarre. I think there is more forage in the lower end of the river, shrimp, menhaden, crabs, etc., and I think that pulls/keeps bass in/into those areas.


----------

